# Do You Push Yourself to Try New Things?



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

I think, since I've been well I've been on a bit of a mission to try new things and (to use a horrible phrase my friend Lou coined) to "push myself out of my comfort zone". I've always been quite a go for it type of girlie but underneath it all I'm dead shy and underconfident in certain situaitons. Take tonight - I'm going to try and join the Bach Choir - now I used to sing (reasonably well I'm told by all except my nearest and dearest who are incredibly rude about my singing voice) but haven't done it for about 17 years. I'm facing tonight's ordeal with a great deal of trepidation, truth to be told.My husband keeps saying "for god's sake Sue, if you don't want to do something - then don't" but I dunno - perhaps I'm barking mad or summat - but I just think well you've only got one stab at life haven't you.So, wish us luck!!!Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Good luck, Sue!You're so brave taking up singing again -- the only place I'll sing is in the car with the windows all shut tight, lol...me too sometimes push myself to the limit (except for singing, that is







)... sometimes it's totally worth it, sometimes i totally regret it. I do agree with you, though, cos my motto is, "if I don't try, I'll never know."







... and the regret when imagining the "what if" is very often worse than the anxiety of having to face something out of my comfort zone. So every time I know I prolly have too much on my plate, I'll just say to myself, "may fortune favor the foolish" and then go do it. Luckily I still know where to stop, i.e., when i feel that my life or that of others' could be in danger. Hmm by that logic, I should probably join the choir, lol... Hope it all goes well!Cherrie


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh thanks babes - hmm - well think t'jury's out on that one - still, I gave it a bash - have a goz on the Lounge - under Renee you'd have been proud if you really want to see what we are singing - it isn't exactly nursery rhymes - more's the pity!!!Sue xxxx


----------

